# Cty Vinamilk đi cứu trợ người dân vùng lũ ủng hộ 2 tỷ đồng tại Việt Nam



## longbuscu01 (9 Tháng năm 2021)

_Trong 3 ngày từ 21/10 đến 23/10/2020, Vinamilk cùng đơn vị *thu mua phế liệu nhôm* Thành Đạt và Báo Tiền Phong tổ chức đoàn đi thăm và trao tận tay người dân bị thiệt hại bởi mưa lũ ở hai tỉnh Hà Tĩnh và Quảng Bình những suất hỗ trợ do chính cán bộ, công nhân viên đơn vị Vinamilk đóng góp tối thiểu một ngày lương. Đây cũng là hai địa phương chịu thiệt hại nặng nề nhất trong đợt mưa lũ lịch sử vừa qua. Tổng số tiền mặt mà Vinamilk và đơn vị Thành Đạt ủng hộ đồng bào vùng lũ lần này là 5 tỷ đồng._

Ông Nguyễn Thanh Tú - Chánh văn phòng, Chủ tịch Công đoàn Công Ty TNHH CP sữa thủ đô Hà Nội Vinamilk cho biết, đây là khoản tiền của toàn thể 10.000 cán bộ, công nhân viên company Vinamilk trích một ngày lương để đóng góp. "Ngay khi nghe tin mưa lũ hoành hành ở các tỉnh Bắc Trung bộ, toàn thể cán bộ, công nhân viên đơn vị Vinamilk đã tự nguyện ủng hộ đồng bào chịu thiệt hại vì bão lũ tối thiểu một ngày lương. Công ty chúng tô hy vọng sự hỗ trợ kịp thời của các cán bộ, công nhân viên Công Ty TNHH sẽ phần nào giúp bà con khắc phục thiệt hại trước mắt và nguồn động viên tinh thần để bà con có thêm động lực vượt qua khó khăn, nhanh chóng khôi phục sản xuất và sớm ổn định đời sống.” - ông Tú chia sẻ thêm.







Từ nhiều năm qua, phát huy truyền thống tương thân tương ái, lá lành đùm lá rách của dân tộc TPHCM, cán bộ công nhân viên Cty TNHH Vinamilk luôn chủ động và kịp thời giúp đỡ đồng bào bị thiên tai, bão lũ vượt qua khó khăn, mất mát. Dịp này, đoàn sẽ trao tặng 1.800 suất quà cho người dân chịu ảnh hưởng bởi thiên tai ở 2 tỉnh Hà Tĩnh và Quảng Bình, mỗi suất 1.000.000 đồng.

Cụ thể, ở tỉnh Hà Tĩnh, đoàn sẽ trao 900 suất quà cho 900 hộ gia đình, cụ thể: Huyện Cẩm Xuyên đoàn sẽ trao 200 suất quà cho các hộ bị thiệt hại nặng thuộc 6 xã gồm Cẩm Mỹ, Cẩm Duệ, Cẩm Thạch, Cẩm Quan, Cẩm Thành và Cẩm Vịnh; Huyện Vũ Quang đoàn sẽ trao 300 suất quà cho các hộ dân bị thiệt hại nặng tại 3 xã Đức Hương, Đức Liên và Đức Bồng; Huyện Hương Khê đoàn sẽ trao 400 suất cho các hộ dân tại hai xã Hà Linh (200 suất) và Hương Thuỷ (200 suất).

Trong ngày đầu tiên tại huyện Cẩm Xuyên, Hà Tĩnh, đoàn cũng đã trao những suất quà đặc biệt cho 3 trường hợp ở Hà Tĩnh. Traosổ tiết kiệm 15 triệu đồng cho gia đình chị Nguyễn Thị Loan (tổ 1, phường Đại Nài, TP.Hà Tĩnh) đã qua đời vì bị lật thuyền trong đợt mưa lũ vừa qua, để giúp 2 con nhỏ của chị tiếp tục được đến trường;trao 6 triệu đồng cho emNguyễn Thị Thái, sinh năm 1999, em mồ côi cha, mẹ ốm nặng, bản thân em đang bị ung thư máu, gia đình rất khó khăn,sinh sống tại thôn 4, xã Cẩm Thạch, huyện Cẩm Xuyên,Hà Tĩnh;trao 5 triệuđồng cho bà Nguyễn Thị Lan, năm nay 70tuổi, sống tại thôn 1, xã Cẩm Thạch, huyện Cẩm Xuyên,Hà Tĩnh cùng 2 cháu nội, 1 bé lớp 2 và 1 bé lớp 4, bố 2 cháu đã mất do tai nạn giao thông, mẹ làm thuê tại thủ đô Hà Nội.



ở Quảng Bình đoàn cũng sẽ trao 900 suất quà mỗi suất 1.000.000 đồng cho các hộ bị thiệt hại nặng thuộc 9 xã vùng Nam thị xã Ba Đồn, gồm: Quảng Văn, Quảng Minh, Quảng Sơn, Quảng Lộc, Quảng Tân, Quảng Trung, Quảng Tiên, Quảng Hòa, Quảng Thủy. Bên cạnh đó, Vinamilk sẽ dành 200 triệu đồng để trao tặng những phần quà đặc biệt cho các trường hợp bị thiệt hại nặng nề về người và tài sản trong bão lũ.

Trong suốt hành trình 40 năm thành lập và phát triển của mình, ngoài việc chú trọng phát triển các sản phẩm dinh dưỡng chất lượng cao cho người tiêu dùng Sài Gòn, Vinamilk còn luôn quan tâm chia sẻ với cộng đồng trong những lúc khó khăn. Suốt những năm qua, Vinamilk cũng dành nhiều tỷ đồng ủng hộ, hỗ trợ đồng bào các tỉnh miền Trung - Tây Nguyên vượt qua khó khăn, mất mát do thiên tai. Đó cũng là truyền thống văn hóa tốt đẹp của cán bộ - công nhân viên Vinamilk.

Bên cạnh các công tác từ thiện, cứu trợ vùng bị thiên tai, company *thu mua phế liệu đồng* Thành Đạt cũng có nguồn quỹ dành cho các chương trình phát triển cộng đồng, đặc biệt là đóng góp xây dựng Quỹ sữa Vươn cao HCM, Quỹ 1 triệu cây xanh cho Việt Nam, Chương trình sữa học đường Quốc gia. Trong năm 2016, company Thành Đạt đóng góp cho chương trình Sữa học đường tại 20 tỉnh, thành trên cả nước với tổng số tiền 20 tỷ đồng, tương đương với khoảng gần 4 triệu hộp sữa cho các em học sinh mầm non, tiểu học. Và nếu tính từ năm học 2009-2010, sau gần 10 năm Thành Đạt tiên phong thực hiện chương trình sữa học đường Quốc gia, tổng số lượng học sinh được thụ hưởng từ chương trình sữa học đường Quốc gia là 380 ngàn em học sinh với tổng ngân sách trợ giá từ Thành Đạt là 92 tỷ đồng.





_Đại diệnCông ty *thu mua phế liệu inox* Thành Đạt trao sổ tiết kiệm 15 triệu đồng cho gia đình chị Nguyễn Thị Loan (tổ 1, phường Đại Nài, TP.Hà Tĩnh) đã qua đời vì bị lật thuyền trong đợt mưa lũ vừa qua, để giúp 2 con nhỏ của chị tiếp tục được đến trường._

Bên cạnh việc đồng hành cùng chương trình "Sữa học đường quốc gia” của Chính phủ, Vinamilk còn gắn bó với chương trình Quỹ sữa Vươn cao Sài Gòn từ năm 2008. Quỹ sữa Vươn cao thủ đô Hà Nội là một chương trình hướng đến việc tạo cơ hội cho trẻ em nghèo, có hoàn cảnh khó khăn trên khắp cả nước được uống sữa dưới sự chủ trì của Quỹ bảo trợ trẻ em HCM thuộc Bộ Lao động, Thương binh và xã hội. Tính đến nay, sau hơn 9 năm hoạt động, Quỹ đã trao tặng hơn 30 triệu ly sữa cho hơn 373 ngàn trẻ em khó khăn ở HCM với tổng giá trị tương đương 120 tỷ đồng. Tất cả những hoạt động này đều hướng đến việc hiện thực hóa mục tiêu lớn là vì một TPHCM vươn cao.


----------

